# Winter Sunrise



## D7K (Dec 3, 2018)

Rising at 5:45am on a cold cold Sunday morning was an absolute treat as always! We drank a coffee, jumped into the car and headed up into the mountain to catch the sunrise from a viewpoint I've seen but not yet shot from.

Arriving just on the cusp of the blue hour, I jumped out of the car and setup whilst the better half found somewhere along the snowy mountain road to park up.  Here's the first couple of images from the morning; Edited in LR/PS.

Thought I'd post the first couple of edits whilst I continue to go through the rest of the series.

Shot on the D850 with 24/70 2.8.


----------



## Fujidave (Dec 3, 2018)

Beautiful and quite a stunning set of images, really like the last one.


----------



## D7K (Dec 3, 2018)

Fujidave said:


> Beautiful and quite a stunning set of images, really like the last one.



Thanks Dave, It's really worth making the effort to get up and get out!


----------



## Jeff15 (Dec 3, 2018)

Lovely set.....


----------



## D7K (Dec 3, 2018)

Jeff15 said:


> Lovely set.....



Thanks, Jeff  I'm running through the rest of them as once the sun started to come up I had to start bracketing due to not having filters, Seems I had a good shooting morning this weekend!


----------



## D7K (Dec 3, 2018)

Another one as the sun began to show a little more, *(Sorry tried editing original post and it trashed the entire thing)*


----------



## crf8 (Dec 3, 2018)

Very first shot is my favorite V1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D7K (Dec 3, 2018)

crf8 said:


> Very first shot is my favorite V1
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks, It's a composite of 2 exposures, 1 shot at 63 seconds and 1 at 13 seconds..


----------



## D7K (Dec 3, 2018)

And sorry if this seems like spam, but here's one as the sky changed after blue hour and the sun started to take control of things... it was a beautiful sunrise, we were so close to not getting out of bed but so pleased we did and looking forward to doing it all again soon...

Let the show begin!


----------



## Jeff G (Dec 3, 2018)

Some excellent shots of a great location! You are killin' it!


----------



## D7K (Dec 3, 2018)

Jeff G said:


> Some excellent shots of a great location! You are killin' it!



Thanks again, so fortunate that this place is so close to home, 20 minutes and you’re there, clean mountain air, and some amazing panoramic views over the city!


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## waday (Dec 3, 2018)

Nice shots!


----------



## OldManJim (Dec 3, 2018)

All of them are great but I really, really, really like the last one!


----------



## PJM (Dec 3, 2018)

Nice set.


----------



## Jaylin (Dec 6, 2018)

Beautiful shots!


----------



## D7K (Dec 7, 2018)

Thanks all for the kind feedback!


----------

